

Analyzing URLs as Links to the resource using a PHP function. - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/01/split-url-from-sentence-using-php.html
This is PHP function split_url_fuction() writter for twitter like application that i am developing, useful to split URL from the updated sentence(posted message), then URL changing like tinyurl and link to the resource.
======
sinu9i
Split URL from sentence using a PHP function like twitter

